# genotropin any one used ??



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

am very pleased how its works i ve been using some hygetropin before but this one making huge difference any one been using ???my mate brought me from hospital

good stuff


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

mate i started a thread awhile back on these the outcome was not great but saying that my cousin said he satarted to feel the benifits on it.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/aas-picture-board/40212-genotropin-real-fake.html

here is the link. i searched all over the internet for these and it appears the company dont make 12mg. Also in the vials there appears to be moisture and they aint vaccumed


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

so how come it was in hospital ???


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i aint sure but that sticker could have been made up anywhere.

I dont like to admit it but i used over 300iu of this and felt nothing i was using 4iu a day. I have used ansomone in the past so i knew what to expect.

i heard the same story. these where stolen from the nhs

do some research on the lab and you show me a link where it says they make them like this?


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i just found this site striaght away http://emc.medicines.org.uk/document.aspx?documentId=10436

this was not around when i posted my last thread as i looked high and low


----------



## stevejacob (Oct 24, 2008)

So what's the general feelign? Borostu82, the stuff you got seemed to be dodgy, but if the stuff available now was originally from the nhs then its legit right? I'd trust it if its stolen from the nhs but I want to avoid buying anything dodgy.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

IMO fake the 12mg come in an injection device and not a multi vial.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not always Harry these do come in a vial aswell....


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

stevejacob said:


> So what's the general feelign? Borostu82, the stuff you got seemed to be dodgy, but if the stuff available now was originally from the nhs then its legit right? I'd trust it if its stolen from the nhs but I want to avoid buying anything dodgy.


the powder looked damp also there was no vacuum at all in the ones i had. Most the guys i spoke to from many areas around the North Eat all had the same story "they were stolen from the NHS" it seems suspect that 1000's of these were stolen i'm sure there would have been something in the news by now

I heard it contains GH but is given to cattle which are going to be slaughtered. this is due to it been highly cancerus(sp)


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Also in these pics the powder looks damp also it's stuck to the glass all over the vial.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i remember the last thread on these and there was nothing on the geno web site about 12iu vials, just cartridges for pens

i cant see why phizer would make such a thing when the pens are readily available in the medical industry


----------

